# My dog hates his house



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Last fall I bought my dog a K-9 kondo, he used it during the winter months and then stopped using when it got warmer. I figured he would start using it when it got cold or rained. Wrong. He will just sit in the rain. I have tried to just shove him in, but that is like trying to drag a kid into a dentists office. Lately I have been putting his food in it, he will eat what he can reach by just sticking his head in and leave the rest alone. Any suggestions?
Later,
Griff


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say that quite a bit may depend on why your dog has taken a dislike to the house. I had an experience with a new pup years ago that didn't like his house, but I've never seen a case where a house the dog had previously used became taboo.

The house I was using in my case had a top that would open up. I just opened the top, and would place the pup inside by hand and then praise him and reward him with a treat. Then I would let him exit via the entrance. He got over his problem with the house after a few such sessions, as I progressed to offering him a treat when he entered on his own.

The first two things that come to mind: 1) He could have been scared at some point while in the house and doesn't feel safe there. The type of conditioning I mentioned above might help with this. 2) He might not like the smell or bedding in there. Clean the house well and place some familar bedding in there for him.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> I have been putting his food in it, he will eat what he can reach by just sticking his head in and leave the rest alone. Any suggestions?


Yeah, put the food way in the back and prop the door open with the bar. Keep in up and eventually the dog will accept it.

BTW, for food use something the dog really likes - pieces of cheese, hotdog, etc. And don't make a big deal out of it. Just walk in the kennel, show the dog the piece of food, and toss it in there. Let the dog thinks its no bid deal to go in there. Having already forced the dog in, he probably resents it, so be patient.

Good luck!

J


----------

